# Looking for Information



## Richard Cheatham (Feb 25, 2003)

I am about to start a couple of new pups. Can anyone give me his or her opinions on sources of information on?

a.)The whelping of retrievers and 
b.) Jackie Merten?s ?Sound Beginnings Retriever Training? 

Thanks.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Sound Beginnings*



Keith Stroyan said:


> Sound Beginnings is fine, but strictly for first time puppy buyers.


Keith's right


----------

